# On Illness Benefit and leaving employment



## AFitzs (25 Sep 2012)

Hi, I'm currently on illness benefit after being on maternity leave. My coccyx bone was damaged in childbirth and as a result I am unable to carry out my job in an office role. After much thought and discussions with my employer, we have decided after 4 months out ill, that I will not be returning to work when I am well enough due to distance. Does this affect my illness benefit currently? My intention is to look for work closer to home once well enough.


----------



## Time (25 Sep 2012)

Makes no difference whatsoever. You are not claiming JSB.


----------



## AFitzs (25 Sep 2012)

Thank you, you just worry about these things!


----------



## Kkma (25 Sep 2012)

Illness benefit is paid while you are medically unfit for work, the fact that you won't be returning to the job you had isn't relevant. When you become fit for work and start looking for something closer to home you should apply for jobseeker's benefit, or if your contributions have been exhausted, jobseeker's allowance.

Replies came in while I was typing mine (on my phone)!


----------



## AFitzs (25 Sep 2012)

Cheers guys, appreciate you coming back to me!


----------



## Lovehearts19 (17 Oct 2012)

I'm sort of in d same situation I'm on sick benifit d last few months due to stress I can't return to that job because of my employer so if I apply for job seekers allowance wat will happen as I'm new to this I dnt no how to post a question thanks guys


----------



## Time (17 Oct 2012)

There will be no 9 week disqualification period as that can only date from the date you left work.


----------

